# socket fault



## wilkinson elec

Rcd tripped and now getting a live to earth reverse on socket outlets. All wiring correct tho.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

wilkinson elec said:


> Rcd tripped and now getting a live to earth reverse on socket outlets. All wiring correct tho.


Cool


----------



## FastFokker

What is an Rcd?


----------



## CADPoint

Isn't this RCD equal to or acts like our GFCI?


----------



## A Little Short

wilkinson elec said:


> Rcd tripped and now getting a live to earth reverse on socket outlets. All wiring correct tho.


Check your neutral-white-unbiased wire-or whatever you call it across the pond!
Loose or lost neutral will often show up as reversed connection on a plugin tester.

Edit: Oh wait, you don't have neutrals over there, then just check for loose or broken connection in the other wire. Somethings shorting to ground somewhere.


----------



## great68

A Rcd ( residual current device) is similar/the same as your GFCI. They have had several names over the last few years, RCD, RCBO, RCB. We also use combined RCD's & circuit breakers called a RCBO, but 99% of the time they will only break the live/line conductor. All domestic ones have a 30 ma trip although other values are used.

We do have neutral cables, we call the ground cable earth. The neutral is now blue but has always been black. White is not used. Live is now brown, but has always been red for single phase.


----------



## great68

wilkinson elec said:


> Rcd tripped and now getting a live to earth reverse on socket outlets. All wiring correct tho.


What tester are you using. You can't have a L-E reversal .


----------



## frenchelectrican

wilkinson elec said:


> Rcd tripped and now getting a live to earth reverse on socket outlets. All wiring correct tho.


First of all how you test them ?

Second thing did you ever use the PAT or Megger ?

Third thing is did you ever check the socket to see if they are on proper colour ? This part can ruin your day if not watching the conductor colour codes. Especally if you have mixed bag of new and old colour codes.

Merci, 
Marc


----------



## frenchelectrican

great68 said:


> What tester are you using. You can't have a* L-E reversal *.


I did make this part bold that is very important part as Great68 mention never let that go reversed at all that part the RCD will trip right away as soon you put a load on it.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## WarrenG

First thing firsts, unplug everything from the circuit, your fault could be a faulty appliance that is still plugged in. This will carry the fault around the circuit and create an inbalance picked up by the RCD.

Do this then try and reset the RCD. If it still doesn't hold in then you need to investigate the circuit responsible further. Check for spurred equipment i.e. outside lights, aerial bossters etc.

You haven't said how you have checked the circuit or what happened when it tripped? Any work being carried out? Nails going into the walls? Problems with appliances? 

Socket testers will pick up a live - earth reversal.

Bottom line is the RCD has done its job, it your job (or a qualified electrician if you are not qualified) to put it right safely.

Let us know how you get on.

WarrenG


----------



## asad_engineer2000

wilkinson elec said:


> Rcd tripped and now getting a live to earth reverse on socket outlets. All wiring correct tho.


There are plenty of ways to find out this problem.. lets start from one by one.

1- Turn off the connected appliance by switch off the sockets. reset the RCB if holds then it means problem is inside the appliance. then turn on all the appliances one by one you will surely get trip your RCD by turning faulty one appliance. 


2-Lets your RCB still not hold even you turn off the all the connected load then it means there is no problem related to the appliances and it is in between RCB and appliance, might be because of insulation damage of phase or neutral wire which cause leakage of current and major cause of RCB tripping.

3- Let we have second condition in which our RCB is not holding even at no load then how to find out faulty wires???

disconnect the wires in distribution board from RCB, neutral link bar and earth link bar then disconnect it from first 13 A socket out let and check the continuity test among phase, neutral and earth wire with multi-meter,if problem remain same it still showing continuity then we find out our faulty wires but if it shows every thing ok no beep then move on next socket outler no-2 and check in between 1 and 2 then so on untill you will get faulty part of the wires...

i hope now you understand


----------

